# Barney Info



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, here is a little information and some answers to a few questions regarding the new Barney skeletons.

This is straight from Linda Jacobs at SkeletonStore.com.

First off, there was some confusion as to whether Barney was hollow or solid. Linda was told that they were solid plastic, but they're actually hollow.

Barney, and the rest of the new skeletons, are made of polyethylene. They are blow-molded hollow polyethylene. Barney is listed as 98% PE and 2% metal. (in the joints)

About getting samples, this is quoted from Linda. " Unfortunately we are unable to get samples. However, if anyone buys a Barney and immediately contacts us and wants to return it, they can send it back to us and we will gladly provide them with a refund.. There is a 10% restocking fee however. We want our customers to be happy. "

There have been some questions about the prices, again, this is a quote from Linda. " The retail price is for anyone off the street. The price we introduced it at was just a one-time introductory price. To receive lower pricing from the retail listed on the site, all they have to do is go on our site www.skeletonstore.com and fill out the New Reseller Registration. If ever anyone has questions they can contact me directly and I will be more than happy to answer them. I love hearing from my customers and meeting new people. "

Another question was "How strong are the bones?" That's a bit hard to define, but Linda says that they pass the 10 meter carton drop test. I'm assuming that means that the skeleton in its carton, is dropped from 10 meters without damage.

As to whether it will withstand the rigors of pneumatic prop actuation is yet to be determined.

Barney weighs in at a slim 4.7 pounds. Bucky is about 25 pounds!

To answer one persons question, it doesn't look like Barney will float in water. There are small holes in the bones at the joints.

Now, here's a picture that many folks have asked for.










More pics to come, hopefully soon!

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that info. You answered questions that a lot of us were curious about.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This kinda looks like the skele walmart carries around Halloween. I'm sure yours is bigger though.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That is the information I was looking for. The picture tells me everything. I like everything about Barney except the size of the head, and that can probably be swapped out pretty easily if necessary.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> That is the information I was looking for. The picture tells me everything. I like everything about Barney except the size of the head, and that can probably be swapped out pretty easily if necessary.


Which prompts the question, how is the head mounted on the neck/what would it take to mount a different one?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> This kinda looks like the skele walmart carries around Halloween. I'm sure yours is bigger though.


As SI said...these look exactly like the $10 walmart skeletons only bigger. I used a few of the small ones for my rules sign last year and this is what I know about them:

-No poseable hands or feet (molded as 1 piece, but nicer than bluckies)
-Head is basically just popped on over a "barbed" plastic nub
-Their joints are not as poseable as a bucky. I removed the screws and tied mine together with heavy duty fishing line so I could get the arms to move in more than 2 directions (front and back)

For the price they'd make pretty good corpsing candidates...especially with a different head and some homemade hands.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Close-ups of the joints and other pics should be available soon. I'll ask for some specifics on skull attachment.

Just to be clear, these aren't MY products. These are the new skeletons from SkeletonStore, I'm not affiliated with them, I'm just helping Linda get info out to the Halloween, haunt and prop building forums.


----------

